# LIGHT SETUP, COOL, OR TO MUCH??



## oldfart36 (Dec 21, 2017)

This has been an on going rider ratty project of mine for a while now. Bike started life as a Super Twin (purist don't shoot me, LOL). Still lots to do, but would like your input on my lighting idea.
Cool, or To Much??
Found this WWII-Korean war era portable/hand held spotlight setup last weekend on a pick, thought of this bike immediately. Battery box is fairly large, and has the early toggle switch setup. Wasn't originally planning to run a rack on this bike, but it's about the only place to mount box (size). Wanted something different from the norm, and I'm liking this, would leave the OD green as well.


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 21, 2017)

Love the direction you are going with this. The color is great. The headlight seems to fit with cool factor of the fork.  Maybe you could paint some sort of label on the box and then weather it so it looks like it was always there.  A company name perhaps or maybe a delivery service?  Just a thought to create the illusion that battery box is something other than a battery box.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 21, 2017)

I dig it.
Keep it pointed low so you don't blind people coming towards you tho.....
Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 21, 2017)

That is one hip sled, Santa


----------

